# What wepons light for an M4 carbine?



## Z06Pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

I am looking for a weapons light for my M4 caribine with a quad rail. I am not interested in the $600 surefire vertical foregrip light. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## gunfighter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think any of the new breed of LED throwers would be a good choice. I run LumaPower's MRV in Surefire's M79 clamp.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 27, 2008)

I have that mount, it's a really good one. Nice to be able to use a wide variety of lights based on the needs of the moment.

I also use that same grip, I have tried a few and it is the best fit for my hand, I love it!

:twothumbs


----------



## Mercaptan (Oct 27, 2008)

I think a single-stage E2DL head would be perfect, run with a scout-light tail with pressure switch run to the vertical fore-grip. Slap that on with a VLTOR mount. Could also just use the clickie, your mileage may vary.


That being said, I'm in the middle of building my own midlength AR-15 and it will feature an M951XM07.

Use creative searches and you can find these on the cheap, ca. 250 dollars.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 27, 2008)

What else do you have slapped on your weapon? Where do you want the light mount - top left/right, left/right, bottom left/right or bottom?

Do you have a budget in mind? Output? Run time? Multi or single stage? Do you want a twisty, clickie, or weapon switch? Dedicated weapon-mounted light like the SF Scout or an adapter mount for a flashlight?

-Trevor


----------



## CLHC (Dec 19, 2008)

TMedina said:


> What else do you have slapped on your weapon? Where do you want the light mount - top left/right, left/right, bottom left/right or bottom?


@12:00. . .No shadows cast when illumination is warranted.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice - Magpul poly mag, looks like a Magpul stock and a lower receiver from a glance - I don't recognize the upper.

All in all, very nice.

-Trevor


----------



## cabbynate (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm running a Pentagon MD2 LED Laser Light on my M4. I am using a TC2 push on/off tail cap as the tape switch cable gets in my way. Great light and you can find good deals on them on ebay.


----------



## SunStar (Dec 20, 2008)

Z06Pilot said:


> I am looking for a weapons light for my M4 caribine with a quad rail. I am not interested in the $600 surefire vertical foregrip light. Any help would be appreciated



I run a SF M3 / MN15 / (2) 17500's / SW02 mounted on a DD offset ring at 3:00. It's rugged, simple, no tape switches or wires to fail and the MN15 on Li ions is overdriven a bit for a beautiful white beam for near an hour run time. I also carry 3 primaries in the vertical foregrip and have the option of using rechargeables or primaries at my discretion.

I don't like more light for in-door applications. However the option of using the MN16 or applying a turbo head for outdoors is nice too.


----------



## Electric Factory (Dec 20, 2008)

The Surefire E2dL in a LaRue offset mount works for me,


----------



## rockz4532 (Dec 20, 2008)

arent full auto's illegal here in the US?


----------



## cabbynate (Dec 20, 2008)

rockz4532 said:


> arent full auto's illegal here in the US?


That depends on what state you live in.
Here in Nevada, No. My guess is these are semi-auto's.


----------



## depusm12 (Dec 20, 2008)

rockz4532 said:


> arent full auto's illegal here in the US?




Just curious what made you ask that question? Nobody said anything about full auto fire. Unless it was the M4 designation. M4 is a generic term for the semiautomatic copy of the military's full auto M4 carbine. The semiauto copy's usually have the a legal 16 in barrel and the collapsible stock of some sort.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 20, 2008)

Photo 2 in post 6.

Safe/Semi/Burst/Auto  And quite nice. 
All it takes the right paperwork/tax stamp and you are fully legal.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 20, 2008)

TMedina said:


> Very nice - Magpul poly mag, looks like a Magpul stock and a lower receiver from a glance - I don't recognize the upper.
> 
> All in all, very nice.
> 
> -Trevor


Thanks! 

The only Magpul products on there are the PMAGS, MIAD and the UBR Stock (but not pictured in the following shot below). The rifle itself is the < *Noveske N4 Light Recce Low-Profile 16"* > (was n4lr = now r-lrlp-556). Though the upper has the Noveske Iron X, I believe it may have been forged/made by the Cardinal Forge Company as can be seen by the Cardinal's head proof mark below.








Sgt. LED said:


> Photo 2 in post 6.
> 
> Safe/Semi/Burst/Auto And quite nice.
> All it takes the right paperwork/tax stamp and you are fully legal.


Man do I wish it was a "select fire" version! Unfortunately in this Evergreen State SBRs, SBSs, and Automatic fire weapons are illegal for civilians, but suppressors/silencers are legal for law abiding civilian ownership. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

I should say that the 12:00 light mount position for me, doesn't cast barrel shadows to the left, right, or top from my POV as it possibly would had I mounted the SF.X300 in the 3/6/9 o'clock configuration. Of course, Your Methods May Vary accordingly so. 

Enjoy!


----------



## coyote223 (Dec 20, 2008)

CLHC said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The only Magpul products on there are the PMAGS, MIAD and the UBR Stock (but not pictured in the following shot below). The rifle itself is the < *Noveske N4 Light Recce Low-Profile 16"* > (was n4lr = now r-lrlp-556). Though the upper has the Noveske Iron X, I believe it may have been forged/made by the Cardinal Forge Company as can be seen by the Cardinal's head proof mark below.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Washington allows you to own Suppressors, they just don't allow you to use them. If you want to use them, you have to drive to Oregon. :thinking: Makes no sense.

The M900 is a nice tough light, but a little on the heavy side. The Surefire Scouts are nice too, and light, but don't throw as far as the M900.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 20, 2008)

coyote223 said:


> Unfortunately *Washington allows you to own Suppressors, they just don't allow you to use them*. If you want to use them, you have to drive to Oregon. :thinking: Makes no sense.


That is true, hence the word I used was simply "ownership." But I'm kind of skeptical driving across state lines with NFA product(s).  :thinking:


----------



## testosterone (Dec 20, 2008)

Pentagon X3 with pressure switch. Have over a thousand rounds with no issues at all. Not even a light flicker.


----------



## Paladin (Dec 20, 2008)

CLHC said:


> @12:00. . .No shadows cast when illumination is warranted.


 
Sure, and shadowing their HANDS is a non-issue, especially in a civilian self defense context. Horse pucky. You've been sipping too much highspeedlowdrag koolaid.

Paladin


----------



## Bogie (Dec 20, 2008)

CLHC said:


> That is true, hence the word I used was simply "ownership." But I'm kind of skeptical driving across state lines with NFA product(s).  :thinking:



You need to fill out Form 5320.20 "Application to Transport Interstate or Temporarily Export Certain NFA Firearms"

You need to have the approved copy with you, along with your tax stamp (or copy) if you are going to be out the state the address on the Form 1/Form 4.


----------



## Policetacteam (Dec 21, 2008)

Very nice CLHC! The newer Noveske Magpul light Recce looks even nicer! It's the first time, that I know of, that a manufacturer is using Magpuls very limited edition lower receiver!!


----------



## Policetacteam (Dec 21, 2008)

The Noveske / Magpul limited edition rifles sold out in 1 day! Notice on the picture above the embroidered Noveske / Magpul logos on the rifle bag! Very impressive!!! A true thing of beauty!!!


----------



## N/Apower (Dec 22, 2008)

I am running a Surefire 6P w/Z49 clicky using a Malkoff M60 conversion and a FM17 (I think that is the #) blue filter in a LaRue 606 offset mount off of a KAC rail.

The light throws pretty well, but its main advantage over other LED's is that after 50 yards, it is still usable as it shows contrast and does not "gray out". I sold my 230 lumen Malkoff for this 180 lumen one. I don't regret it. Throws almost as far as my SF961 did with an MN11 bulb, gets 4.5x the run-time, and weighs less. I am a fan of it and recommend it for 0-85 yards usage.





crappy picture.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 22, 2008)

testosterone said:


> Pentagon X3 with pressure switch. Have over a thousand rounds with no issues at all. Not even a light flicker.



Very cool! It's nice to know the X3 incandescent lamp can stand up to shock, despite the lack of cushioning.

Amazing!:twothumbs

The CA legal M4 abortions cannot be fed with an external magazine, so when I get a SOCOM II I'll probably mount my Pila GL3 to it.:devil:


----------



## Mercaptan (Dec 22, 2008)

Good God I would love a magpul lower.















^ My 'rig.'


----------



## LiterLeaner (Dec 22, 2008)

I have 2 lights that I keep handy for my rig, the URNABEAM in a Tdi Mount and then my Surefire (with Cree) in a VLTOR mount.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys are so lucky in the USA that civilians are allowed to keep such beautiful weapons for home defense and hobby! 

Here in Oz our gun laws are draconian! Only hunting rifles(bolt action only) and shotguns with no more than 10 in the mag.

Just one question since no one in Oz can tell me: with the EOTech 3x or 4x Magnifiers, will the reticle in the HWS appear 3x or 4x as big?


----------



## SunStar (Dec 31, 2008)

Electric Factory said:


> The Surefire E2dL in a LaRue offset mount works for me,



Nice blasters boys!!

Electric Factory... is that a single stage E2DL or a double? I've thought this to be a great light for weapons mount given its size and weight but am concerned the 2-stage could be troublesome in times of anxiety. Offer any insight??


----------



## stansbrew (Dec 31, 2008)

[/IMG]









[/IMG]


CLHC said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The only Magpul products on there are the PMAGS, MIAD and the UBR Stock (but not pictured in the following shot below). The rifle itself is the < *Noveske N4 Light Recce Low-Profile 16"* > (was n4lr = now r-lrlp-556). Though the upper has the Noveske Iron X, I believe it may have been forged/made by the Cardinal Forge Company as can be seen by the Cardinal's head proof mark below.
> 
> ...


 
Not to act as if I know it all, but I do know for fact that you can own SBR's, auto's , ssuppressors and SBS. I live here and own a few and all leagaly, if you want more info go to Wade's gunshop in Bellevue, they can walk you thru leagle ownership, bring your checkbook!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 31, 2008)

Fusion_m8 said:


> You guys are so lucky in the USA that civilians are allowed to keep such beautiful weapons for home defense and hobby!
> 
> Here in Oz our gun laws are draconian! Only hunting rifles(bolt action only) and shotguns with no more than 10 in the mag.
> 
> Just one question since no one in Oz can tell me: with the EOTech 3x or 4x Magnifiers, will the reticle in the HWS appear 3x or 4x as big?


 
Can you have a semi-auto shotgun? Or is it limited to pump?


----------



## THEPATRIOT (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm also looking for a new light for my M4!I LOVE the scout light,but NOT the price!What other Surefire is closest to it?I don't need the VFG preasure switch,and i'm gonna run the LaRue offset mount.


----------



## SimpleIsGood229 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Can you have a semi-auto shotgun? Or is it limited to pump?


If I'm not mistaken, even pumps are considered "assault weapons'' in Australia. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SimpleIsGood229 (Dec 31, 2008)

THEPATRIOT said:


> I'm also looking for a new light for my M4!I LOVE the scout light,but NOT the price!What other Surefire is closest to it?I don't need the VFG preasure switch,and i'm gonna run the LaRue offset mount.


A Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60 would work nicely. Combined, the cost would be about $112.00.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 31, 2008)

SimpleIsGood229 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, even pumps are considered "assault weapons'' in Australia. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


 I just could not live there. Geez!


----------



## SimpleIsGood229 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> I just could not live there. Geez!


Yeah, me neither. I've also read that handguns have a legal minimum barrel length of either 4" or 5".

Again, if I'm wrong, will an Aussie please correct me?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Can you have a semi-auto shotgun? Or is it limited to pump?



Pump action only, 

no semi-autos. For pistol club members you're allowed to have semis, but models are limited, so you cannot have a "tactical style pistol" with lasers, optics and mounted lights. Again mag capacity cannot exceed 10. The cops also perform random checks at your residence to make sure that the weapons are kept in a gun safe and UNLOADED. If you breach the safety codes, they can confiscate the weapons until you comply.

Like I said: VERY DRACONIAN:shakehead


----------

